# What's Your Opinion? What am I?



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

What type am I? I'll give a list of things I can think of that display my personality well.... Any questions you want to ask I'll answer the best I can...



I can come up with some amazing ideas, but lack follow through.
I've got the next five years of my life already planned out. And I stress out when something happens that throws off my plan.
I love to debate, even if I know nothing about the topic!
I'm athletic, and good at sports, but not great.
I am a quick learner and can generally remember things I've read after the first time I read it.
I can be very social, but also enjoy spending time at home with just me and my SO.
I love to read and write, and I've tried drawing/painting in the past but I'm not good at it.
My friends tend to turn to me for advice because I'm a good listener and I don't tell them what they should do, I like to let them figure it out on their own after I've provided them with some different insights.
I tend to get those gut feelings when something good or bad is about to happen, and I'm usually spot on.
I like to think through things in my head for an hour or so and then make a decision.
I can think quickly on my feet, but still like to mull over it for awhile before really committing to the decision.
I'm a pretty spontaneous person, except when it comes to financial matters.
I'm not an affectionate or touchy feely person. I don't like it when someone hugs me as a greeting (unless it's my SO).
I don't touch people when I talk to them. And it freaks me out when someone does that to me.
If someone uses my name a lot when they talk to me it freaks me out and makes me think they are trying to "sell" me something...
I'm really good at reading and writing, decent at math and science, and terrible at art (aside from music).
My office space looks like a bomb went off, yet I know exactly where everything is.
I'm very adaptable and change doesn't bother me.
My mom likes to say that I've never met a stranger because I can be friendly towards nearly anyone.
I'm addicted to word games and puzzles.
I'm extremely close with my family and also my SO's family.
You could say that I don't have a serious bone in my body.... Only in very serious situations will I curb my joking side.
I used to cry a lot growing up, but since everyone always made fun of me for it, I rarely cry at anything now.
Education is something I take very seriously. I work in a college, and I'm working on my second and third degree, and after that will continue to pursue my Masters and PhD.
Okay, that's all I can think about right now. Again, any questions I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Why not ESTP?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

inebriato said:


> Why not ESTP?


Well recently she changed her type to ENTP if you didn't notice. She said she was obsessing over the future a lot lately. To go along with this she made a comment to me that she emulates many personality types. I am paraphrasing though and I am sure she will speak more on it soon.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

All I can say is that I see a lot of myself in the points you make.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Well recently she changed her type to ENTP if you didn't notice. She said she was obsessing over the future a lot lately. To go along with this she made a comment to me that she emulates many personality types. I am paraphrasing though and I am sure she will speak more on it soon.


Well now, what was the point in removing all my info?! :tongue:
To be more specific about the future comment... When I'm not very happy, I don't like to think about the future, because I can be a tad bit negative and think that there isn't a future for me... However, I always had future thoughts in my head and had set things in motion to achieve what i had envisioned. I just didn't want to get my hopes up because in the past I have got easily discouraged and given up. Again, it's my follow through that's usually the problem.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Korvyna said:


> Well now, what was the point in removing all my info?! :tongue:
> To be more specific about the future comment... When I'm not very happy, I don't like to think about the future, because I can be a tad bit negative and think that there isn't a future for me... However, I always had future thoughts in my head and had set things in motion to achieve what i had envisioned. I just didn't want to get my hopes up because in the past I have got easily discouraged and given up. Again, it's my follow through that's usually the problem.


Well I think there is little doubt that you are ExTP, as always with many people it is the S/N giving problems. Whenever I hear about people obsessing and over analyzing I think intuition right off. ESTP just don't do it. Our brains are too active to be thinking about something for too long. 

I'd tell you to take the Function Analysis test but I know you would just skew the results and pick both NE and SE :tongue:

With all the NTP I know test results are rubbish as they over analyze all the questions.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Well I think there is little doubt that you are ExTP, as always with many people it is the S/N giving problems. Whenever I hear about people obsessing and over analyzing I think intuition right off. ESTP just don't do it. Our brains are too active to be thinking about something for too long.
> 
> I'd tell you to take the Function Analysis test but I know you would just skew the results and pick both NE and SE :tongue:
> 
> With all the NTP I know test results are rubbish as they over analyze all the questions.


Over analyzing... Gee, there's a word my friends and family LOVE to use in reference to me. :frustrating: It's destroyed a few relationships in my past because I doubt everything and over analyze it.

Honestly, I've taken the Function Analysis test, and...at the risk of sounding stupid...a lot of the questions I just didn't know how to answer at all. They were a little confusing to me. :blushed:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

In my experience, ESTPs are generally less nerdy (but by no means less intelligent, as I know some _very_ intelligent ESTPs) and more image-focused. They are also, however, more misanthropic while somehow being more popular. In general, I see them as highly well-rounded individuals.

I'm tempted to say that if you're struggling this much with your type, you're probably an intuitive type and not a sensing type.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

agokcen said:


> In my experience, ESTPs are generally less nerdy (but by no means less intelligent, as I know some _very_ intelligent ESTPs) and more image-focused. They are also, however, more misanthropic while somehow being more popular. In general, I see them as highly well-rounded individuals.
> 
> I'm tempted to say that if you're struggling this much with your type, you're probably an intuitive type and not a sensing type.


Hehe, funny you mention less nerdy.... Since I'm a closet nerd... I've got spreadsheets and databases for things I use in my every day life. And I used to be a huge gamer... :blushed: 

I don't know if this really means anything in the MBTI sense, but I'm nice to everyone, even those that have done me wrong. However, if someone does me wrong too many times I will completely cut ties...


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

agokcen said:


> In my experience, ESTPs are generally less nerdy (but by no means less intelligent, as I know some _very_ intelligent ESTPs) and more image-focused. They are also, however, more misanthropic while somehow being more popular. In general, I see them as highly well-rounded individuals.
> 
> I'm tempted to say that if you're struggling this much with your type, you're probably an intuitive type and not a sensing type.



My boyfriend is an ESTP, and I call him a nerd all the time, and isn't sensors that struggle more, because they need some physical proof? And SP tend to soak up other people, and the enviroment around them. So that wouldn't that give them fluid identities?


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Korvyna said:


> I don't know if this really means anything in the MBTI sense, but I'm nice to everyone, even those that have done me wrong. However, if someone does me wrong too many times I will completely cut ties...


I think this is more of an Enneagram thing than MBTI


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> I think this is more of an Enneagram thing than MBTI


Ah, thanks. I've not researched that much into Enneagram. I planned on researching that more this summer since I will have a semester free of classes.


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

inebriato said:


> My boyfriend is an ESTP, and I call him a nerd all the time, and isn't sensors that struggle more, because they need some physical proof? And SP tend to soak up other people, and the enviroment around them. So that wouldn't that give them fluid identities?


Fluid identities? I suppose so, yes. I can definitely see why you'd say that. Still, the ESTPs I know would never mistype as ENTP; personality typing just isn't as important to them. They take typing literally and then just move on. I'm not saying every ESTP is this way, of course, but I can only speak from what I know.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

agokcen said:


> Fluid identities? I suppose so, yes. I can definitely see why you'd say that. Still, the ESTPs I know would never mistype as ENTP; personality typing just isn't as important to them. They take typing literally and then just move on. I'm not saying every ESTP is this way, of course, but I can only speak from what I know.


She speaks the truth.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

It's probably not going to help much, but I would say ExTP: the information provided isn't very much in terms of the Intuitive and Sensing 'scale'. It's not all about looking at the future v. looking at now, either - you're more apt to find that differentiation in Js, but less so in Ps. I would honestly advise taking a good look into the Enneagram, and then looking into the functions (which you had experience with from taking the Functional Analysis test, although it's probably crap for trying to understand the functions). If paired together with the MBTI, the Enneagram can purportedly 'fine-tune' and show the differences between, say, a 7w8 ENTP versus a 5w4 ENTP.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Grey said:


> It's probably not going to help much, but I would say ExTP: the information provided isn't very much in terms of the Intuitive and Sensing 'scale'. It's not all about looking at the future v. looking at now, either - you're more apt to find that differentiation in Js, but less so in Ps. I would honestly advise taking a good look into the Enneagram, and then looking into the functions (which you had experience with from taking the Functional Analysis test, although it's probably crap for trying to understand the functions). If paired together with the MBTI, the Enneagram can purportedly 'fine-tune' and show the differences between, say, a 7w8 ENTP versus a 5w4 ENTP.


Interesting. I wish I understood Enneagram better. Part of my problem is I get so bored with how long the test is that I start rushing... And nearly every time I take the actual MBTI test I come out almost split down the middle on S/N. It really doesn't help much. LoL! The only thing I ever score really high on is P.


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

I personally am quite even on the N/S scale when I test on MBTI tests, but this doesn't reflect my natural workings - I have good confidence that, although I may test close, that the 'S' part is something I've adapted to and that the 'N' part, Ni, is what I prefer and what I'm best at. I personally wouldn't recommend tests to determine your final type, especially not for the Enneagram, but perhaps you should take one and explore the top three types you score as to see which fits you.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

Okay... I'm back again... And now I'm beyond confused. Now I think I lost my T! When I take the enneagram test, the top three are Type 2, Type 9, and Type 7. After reading through those, I have to say Type 2 with a 3 wing seems to fit me pretty good.... I could relate to a lot of the stuff in Type 9, but I can't say that I really avoid conflict, as I do enjoy a good debate and will pick at someone until I fire them up enough to bicker with me. :wink: 

I always scored with a T, but it's always pretty close. Afterall, I definitely value mercy over justice, and do consider other people's feelings when making decisions... I just don't always make a decision based solely on that. Hmm... Sheesh, and I though N/S was my problem. :blushed:


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Korvyna said:


> Okay... I'm back again... And now I'm beyond confused. Now I think I lost my T! When I take the enneagram test, the top three are Type 2, Type 9, and Type 7. After reading through those, I have to say Type 2 with a 3 wing seems to fit me pretty good.... I could relate to a lot of the stuff in Type 9, but I can't say that I really avoid conflict, as I do enjoy a good debate and will pick at someone until I fire them up enough to bicker with me. :wink:
> 
> I always scored with a T, but it's always pretty close. Afterall, I definitely value mercy over justice, and do consider other people's feelings when making decisions... I just don't always make a decision based solely on that. Hmm... Sheesh, and I though N/S was my problem. :blushed:


Not sure what your issue is. Enneagram isn't about feelings.


----------



## Korvyna (Dec 4, 2009)

TreeBob said:


> Not sure what your issue is. Enneagram isn't about feelings.


Well.... It was this line in the description that threw me off.....

_"Twos correspond to the extroverted feeling type in Jung's typology."

_From: 2—Enneagram Type Two: The Helper—Overview


----------

